# [Howto Howto] Liens vers les Howto Français (20/09/2005)

## yuk159

Bon voilà, vous trouverez dans ce document les HOWTO, tips ou discussions intéressantes des utilisateurs du forum francais.

Merci à tous ceux qui ont posté ou posteront ces documentations sur le forum.

Vous pouvez bien sûr m'envoyer un message privé pour tout oubli/réclamation/correction orthographique ou amélioration   :Wink: 

Si vous avez participé à des discussions qui ne figurent pas ici, indiquez-les moi aussi.

[Howto HowTo] Liens vers les How-to Français

Maj 2005-10-16

Derniers ajouts :

[Prog&Scripts] Lister les failles affectant votre système

[Multimédia] "Gentoo media box" sous XOrg

[Matériel] Installation d'une carte pci dvb-t (tnt)

[Prog&Scripts] Script de keywordisation de dépendances... 

[Prog&Scripts] Génération aléatoire de mots de passe 

[Portage] Nettoyer les distfiles et packages avec eclean

[Firefox] Utiliser ConQuery pour tout trouver sur Gentoo

[Multimédia] Ripper un DVD double couche en un simple couche

[Jeux] InstallerCounterStrike 1.6 sous Linux...

[Portage] Utiliser etc-update

[Portage] Utiliser dispatch-conf

[Install&Config] Grub en azerty

[Matériel] Smartcard (avec OpenSC & OpenCT)

[Matériel] Télécommande Ati Remote Control sous linux

[Matériel] Dell Inspiron (5100 au moins) et LID

[Matériel] Docs & astuces pour driver ATI proprios

[Kernel] Genkernel avec gensplash

[Kernel] Suspend2 avec gensplash et genkernel

[Kernel] bootsplah avec le noyau 2.6.12-gentoo

[Réseau] Organisez votre serveur Web Apache

[Réseau] Configurer un serveur FTP avec Proftpd

[Réseau] Squid & Active directory

Forum

[IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!

Auteur : yoyo

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-11-03

Documentations du forum GentooFR

Desktop

Guide de la prise en main de firefox 0.8

Auteur :  Prodigy44

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-06-11

Graver des ape / wav / cue

Auteur :  omné

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-04-30

Déclaration des revenus 2003 avec FireFox

Auteur :  -freddy-

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-03-16

SpamAssasin et Evolution

Auteur :  Prodigy44

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-01-12

Ouvrir une session graphique au démarrage

Auteur :  yaubi

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-03-10

Xorg-x11comment l'installer pour remplacer xfree

Auteur :  gotha

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-04-24

Openoffice-ximian-bin en français (pour x86)

Auteur :  TGL

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-04-03

Msn messenger derrière un NAT.

Auteur :  anigel

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-06-18

Installation Desktop Looking Glass 3D

Auteur :  Prodigy44

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-06-30

Comment bien imprimer une page man

Auteur :  scout

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-07-28

OpenOffice-Installer le package binaire en français avec portage

Auteur :  PurpleSkunk

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-01-07

DO_NOT_COMPILE avec KDE (KDE comme tu l'veux!)

Auteur :  Trevoke

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-09-28

gDesklets 3.0

Auteur :  3.1415

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-11-02

[Firefox] Utiliser ConQuery pour tout trouver sur Gentoo

Auteur : TGL

Licence : domaine publique

Dernière modification : 2005-09-13

Multimédia

Encodage facile de vos vidéo pour Archos AV3XX

Auteur :  sorg

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-11-24

Lecture de dvd

Auteur :  limacette

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-09-09

Streamer sa musique sur internet

Auteur : Trevoke

Licence : GPL

Dernière modification : 2005-01-29

"Gentoo media box" sur framebuffer

Auteur : anigel

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-06-29

Ripper un DVD double couche en un simple couche

Auteur : Antares

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-07-06

"Gentoo media box" sous XOrg

Auteur : razer

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-10-04

Jeux

Counter Strike, Steam, Winex

Auteur :  theturtle123

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-06-12

InstallerCounterStrike 1.6 sous Linux...

Auteur : ImMorT4L

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-06-15

Portage

Quoi de neuf dans le 2.0.50 ?

Auteur : TGL

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-02-08

Messages lors de la mise à jour

Auteur :  morsafr

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2003-08-15

Dissection de portage

Auteur :  scout

Licence :  GNU/FDL

Dernière modification : 2004-09-22

Portage et ses secrets

Auteur :  zdra

Licence :  Creative Commons

Dernière modification : 2005-06-09

Utiliser etc-update

Auteur : Trevoke

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-09-02

Utiliser dispatch-conf

Auteur : TGL

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-09-03

Nettoyer les distfiles et packages avec eclean

Auteur : TGL

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-09-15

Install&Config

Localisation gentoo 2004 en francais maj 24/05

Auteur : Prodigy44

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-05-24

Le manuel Gentoo traduit en français

Auteur :

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-05-24

Disquette de boot Grub

Auteur :  Pachacamac

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-06-10

Les CFLAGS sous Gentoo

Auteur : Leander256

Licence :

Dernière modification :

Framebuffer, Bootsplash & Grubsplash sous Gentoo

Auteur : kopp

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-08-08

Tuning Gentoo

Auteur : Saigneur

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-11-03

Localisation Gentoo en canadien-français

Auteur : tecknojunky

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-12-06

udev, DBUS, HAL, gnome-volume-manager, c'est quoi ?

Auteur : zdra

Licence : Creative Commons

Dernière modification : 2005-05-16

chroot 32 bit sur amd64

Auteur : marvin rouge

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-03-24

Création d'un CD Multi-Distribution

Auteur : _kal_

Licence :  Creative Commons

Dernière modification : 2005-06-29

Grub en azerty

Auteur : bouleetbil

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-07-26

Matériel

Alcatel Speedtouch USB avec kernel 2.6

Auteur :  zdra

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-06-23

Gentoo sur alphaserver 800

Auteur :  anigel

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-05-13

Ipod sous Gentoo

Auteur :  ipower

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-05-11

Gentoo :Stage 1 + Sagem fast 800

Auteur :  Linux.FraisE

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-02-17

Reconnexion automatique adsl

Auteur :  bestel

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-03-07

Enlever le logo Nvidia au démarrage de X

Auteur :  scout

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-05-03

POWERNOW-K7 utilisation optimale sous kernel 2.6 HOWTO

Auteur :  rk187

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2003-12-04

Bluetooth + Téléphone portable

Auteur :  kernel_sensei

Licence :  GNU/FDL

Dernière modification : 2004-09-10

Microsoft Bluetooth Wireless Optical Desktop

Auteur :  Kathryl

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-09-10

Smartcard (avec OpenSC & OpenCT)

Auteur : kwenspc

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-07-21

Télécommande Ati Remote Control sous linux

Auteur : Antares

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-08-08

Dell Inspiron (5100 au moins) et LID

Auteur : kwenspc

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-07-18

Docs & astuces pour driver ATI proprios

Auteur : El_Goretto

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-08-20

Installation d'une carte pci dvb-t (tnt)

Auteur : bong

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-10-10

Kernel

Projet Traduction de l'init de Gentoo

Auteur : Prodigy44

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-03-05

Charger des modules différents selon le kernel

Auteur : yaubi

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-03-16

Magic sys key

Auteur : bassman_fr

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-09-27

Les Noyaux "UNSTABLE & UNSUPPORTED"

Auteur : boozo

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-06-20

Genkernel avec gensplash

Auteur : bouleetbil

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-08-04

Suspend2 avec gensplash et genkernel

Auteur : bouleetbil

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-07-25

bootsplah avec le noyau 2.6.12-gentoo

Auteur : guitoo

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-07-08

Réseau

Client VPN

Auteur :  kernel_sensei

Licence :  GNU/FDL

Dernière modification : 2004-06-11

Serveur mail securise (basé sur uw-imap)

Auteur : anigel

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-06-14

(Bogofilter+Spamassassin+Clam)Comment les configurer

Auteur : chipsterjulien

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-12-05

IPTABLES Un petit script pour dire merci [13/01/05]

Auteur : jpopcenter

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-01-13

Tunnels et utilisation avancée de ssh

Auteur : scout

Licence :  GNU/FDL

Dernière modification : 2005-01-18

Restriction d'accès ssh pour certains users

Auteur : sireyessire

Licence : GNU/FDL

Dernière modification : 2004-09-25

Snort, MySQL et ACID

Auteur : -KuRGaN-

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-06-20

Organisez votre serveur Web Apache

Auteur : digimag

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-09-10

Configurer un serveur FTP avec Proftpd

Auteur : kopp

Licence : GNU FDL

Dernière modification : 2005-07-21

Squid & Active directory

Auteur : profy

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-07-19

firewall.sh (un bel example d'iptable)

Auteur : profy

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-07-13

dns, dhcp, serveur web, mta

Auteur : bouleetbil

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-09-19

Admin

De l'art de gérer ses sources de noyaux

Auteur : TGL

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-02-07

Sauvegarde / déplacement de partitions

Auteur :  anigel

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-06-08

accéder à un serveur SQL par le shell

Auteur :  ultrabug

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-06-07

 Mise en place de repositories sur un CVSD [update]

Auteur :  jpopcenter

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-06-03

Clonage de système actif avec Mondo-rescue

Auteur : expl0rer

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-09-02

Restaurer fichiers effacés sous reiserFS

Auteur : Pachacamac

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-09-30

Ebuild

Ebuild pour le driver eagle - version 1.9.8

Auteur :  Sleeper

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-06-14

FAQ

Pourquoi n'y a-t-il plus de RAM libre?

Auteur : ghoti

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2004-06-15

Comment utiliser man, info, ....

Auteur :  fb99

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-04-07

Prog&Scripts

Completion du C avec ViM !

Auteur : kernel_sensei

Licence :

Dernière modification :  2004-04-19

codes de couleur pour scripts bash

Auteur :  anigel

Licence :

Dernière modification : 2005-09-19

Script de keywordisation de dépendances...

Auteur : anigel

Licence :

Dernière modification :  2005-10-12

Génération aléatoire de mots de passe

Auteur : anigel

Licence :

Dernière modification :  2005-10-04

Lister les failles affectant votre système

Auteur : anigel

Licence :

Dernière modification :  2005-05-06

----------------------------------------------------------------

Remerciements pour les conseils ou liens envoyés (par ordre chronologique) : Prodigy44 anigel scout TGL mitch

----------

## Prodigy44

Très bon travail, faudrait que TGL,dioxymat mettent ca en sticky.

Le petit plus serait de mettre après la date de mise a jour parce que comme ca on voit ce qui a été dernièrement mis a jour.

Par exemple :

[howto] Guide de la prise en main de firefox 0.8 [MAJ 29/05]

etc

Merci Pour tout

----------

## anigel

Très bonne idée cet "index" !

Et accessoirement, ça a fait beaucoup de mal à mon égo de voir que tu as pensé à inclure mes HOWTO dedans ^^   :Embarassed:  merci  :Laughing:  !

----------

## scout

Excellent idée !

et merci aussi pour avoir inclus mes quelques howtos  :Very Happy: 

D'ailleurs j'en ai profité pour mettre à jour celui sur thunderbird, mais tu peux l'enlever de la liste si tu le souhaites car il est manitenant inclus dans la dernière mise à jour de "Localisation gentoo 2004 en francais"

----------

## PrEdAt0r

Super idée  :Mr. Green:   franchement chapeaux   :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

Merci à anigel pour les corrections et à scout pour l'exellente idée de rajouter la doc de leander256 sur les CFLAGS.

@Prodigy44: je modifierai le document demain pour avoir les dernières mises à jour des docs.

Donc, merci encore  :Very Happy: 

[EDIT] ha au fait scout.. je t'ai piqué ton titre aussi   :Embarassed:   :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

Yes ! Merci 1000 fois Yuk de te l'être cogné, je n'avais jamais trouvé le temps de le faire encore. Je stickyse avec joie.

----------

## yuk159

Voilà, suite à un lien envoyé par anigel : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=108162

Faut-il ajouté les liens anglais ? Où est-ce que certains d'entre vous auriez le temps de les traduires ?

J'aimerai avoir votre avis et d'éventuelles proposition, sur comment mettre tout ça en place.

Merci d'avance.

----------

## zdra

Le mieux a faire c'est de mettre les lien en anglais sous le titre "a traduire". Et si qqn se lance dans la traduction d'un des howto il le signale dans se thread et tu mets a jours la liste en mettant a coté "en cours de traduction par..." pour qu'on soit pas plusieurs a faire le meme travaille.

C'est mon idée. Et d'ailleur on est vraiment pas obligé de tt traduire, c déjà pas mal en anglais  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

Perso je pense qu'il vaut mieux s'en tenir au HOWTO francophones, sinon on va pas s'en tirer. La quasi totalité des posts du forum "Docs, tips and tricks" sont des howto ; on va pas les lister tous quand même... Et puis c'est déjà facile, pour les gens qui veulent bien d'une doc en anglais, de faire une recherche sur ce forum là, donc les lister ici n'ajouterai pas grand chose.  

Par contre quand des gens sont motivés pour traduires un de ces howto, qu'ils le fassent bien sûr, et postent leur contribution sur le forum français, et là ils pourront rentrer dans la liste. On peut aussi envisager un thread séparé pour la centralisation des demandes et propositions de traduction. 

Enfin bon, c'est juste mon avis, ça reste discutable bien sûr.

----------

## yuk159

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Perso je pense qu'il vaut mieux s'en tenir au HOWTO francophones, sinon on va pas s'en tirer.

 

En fait à la base c'est ce que j'avais pensé aussi, donc pour l'instant je met ça entre parenthèses.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Prodigy44

Bon boulot, en ce qui me concerne, je prend pas mal de source du coté des howtos anglophones, je fais un peu de traduction.

----------

## PrEdAt0r

Super idée !!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

ouai c'est cool comme idée , et sympas  !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yuk159

Je pense reformater ce document pour le rendre plus lisible, 

le répartir en catégories plus détailllées (surement celles qui sont entrain de naitrent ici)

et indique les auteurs, ce week-end.

Donc si vous avez des idées, je prends   :Laughing: 

----------

## zdra

Faudrait peut-etre mettre aussi des liens vers les différentes parties du manuel gentoo ici. Car dans le manuel certaines parties sont plus général que simplement l'installation de base de gentoo. En fait tout ces manuels sont regroupé ici. Je propose donc de soit citer simplement ce lien ici, soit (et c'est peut-etre mieux) reprendre tout ces manuels et les mettre dans la liste des [howto]. Par exemple leur donner comme titre: [MANUEL] titre du manuelle

Evidement l'avantage du forum c'est pourvoir réagir dans les thread des [HOWTO], donc il faut peut-etre envisager d'ouvrir un thread pour chacun de ces manuel pour pouvoir ouvrir un dialogue, poser nos questions relatives à ces manuels, et meme signaler aux rédacteurs lorsqu'un erreur ou une mise a jours est signalée.

Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------

## yuk159

Merci zdra, j'y penserai, je n'ai pas eu le temps de m'en occuper ce week-end (en plus je n'ai plus le net chez moi pour cause de déménagement/emménagement) donc j'essayerai de mettre tout ça à jour ce week-end, peut-être...

@+

----------

## Beber

il n'y a pas un Howto Kernel en français qui traine quelque part ?

pour un pote a moi qui a un peu du mal :s

^^

----------

## kopp

s'il y a des how to qu'il serait interessant d'avoir traduit, je viens m'y employer, dans la limite de mes capacités a le faire , mais je pense pouvoir trouver le temps pour (au lieu de flaner sur le forum off the wall :p) : dites moi

----------

## zdra

Le howto sur les bootsplash: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036&highlight=bootsplash

Mais attention:  *Narada wrote:*   

> This guide may only be translated or reproduced with the explicit permission of the author. Please PM me

 

Je crois que ça manque au tutos frensh de parler des bootsplash, bien que l'anglais soit tout a fait suffisant pour la majorité  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kopp

Bon ben j'ai demandé l'autorisation a l'auteur : des que c'est ok je m'y mets

Edit : voila l'autorisation est arrivée, et la traduction aussi :

ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=207940

si y en a d'autre, n'hésitez pas a demander (j'suis dispo jusqu'à la rentrée pour ça, apres je promets rien)

----------

## iznogoud

coin.

Je l'ai déjà demandé ici mais je préfère demander sur ce topic également, peut-être que les rédacteurs de howto et tips&tricks passent souvent ici, j'espère du moins.

Voilà, pour l'instant on est deux sur le remplissage de http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com, et donc moi je m'occupe pour l'instant plus particulièrement de passer les articles depuis le forum au wiki.

J'ai déjà demandé la permission de Anigel pour transposer ses articles d'ici à là bas. J'en ai déjà fait un pour "faire exemple". J'ai récupéré le reste de ses howto et ce soir (cette nuit quoi), si y'a pas de soirée de prévue par mes collocs (</mavie>) je devrai tous les avoir transposé.

Dans un souci de conformité, et puis parce que l'auteur c'est pas moi, et qu'il faut se plier aux règles du droit d'auteur, je voudrai savoir qui est d'accord (ou non) pour que je puisse (moi ou un autre d'ailleurs) faire la transposition de leurs oeuvres sur le wiki. Si bien sur je n'ai pas de réponse ici je demanderai par message privé ou par mail, ou signaux de fumée si tout cela ne marche pas.

Sans réponse, aucun travail ne sera fait. Mais je préfère entendre un "oui" qu'un "non", et je préfère largement entendre un "non" à rien du tout  :Smile: 

Voilà, merci

Note : certains articles ressembleront peut-être aux écrits des howtos d'ici et n'ont pas la mention de la source sur le forum. Dans ce cas, c'est qu'ils ont été directement retraduits depuis la version anglaise ou d'un autre forum (avec autorisation). Voilà.

----------

## kernelsensei

Mes 2 HOWTOs effectifs et mes HOWTOs futurs sont/seront sous GNU FDL !

vais le signaler sur mes HOWTOs !

----------

## iznogoud

Évidemment si une licence est spécifiée sur le HOWTO, on est _obligé_ de toute façon (dans le cas de la GFDL du moins) de la spécifier. Et du coup pas besoin de te demander si je peux transposer, la licence me l'autorise.

Merci bien, je prend les howto dans ma liste des transpositions à faire.

----------

## iznogoud

Bonjour,

serait-il possible d'ajouter le nom de l'auteur en plus de la date de dernière mise à jour pour les (au moins) prochains howtos effectués ?

J'avoue que parcourir tous les liens pour attraper tous les howtos de tel ou tel auteur est assez fastidieux  :Smile: 

Merci

----------

## yuk159

 *iznogoud wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> serait-il possible d'ajouter le nom de l'auteur en plus de la date de dernière mise à jour pour les (au moins) prochains howtos effectués ?
> 
> J'avoue que parcourir tous les liens pour attraper tous les howtos de tel ou tel auteur est assez fastidieux 
> ...

 

Je changerai tout ça ce week-end (certainement demain pour moi) je preciserai aussi la licence sous laquelle le document a été posté sur le forum.

@+

----------

## Tsukusa

J'hésite à écrire un HOWTO pour installer une webcam avec drivers OVCam Drivers surtout porté sur la toute dernière version de ceux-ci (c'est-à-dire les drivers nommés ov51x utiles pour les webcam OV519).

Par exemple ma webcam est une 320 SPACECAM de marque Trust et j'ai eu un peu de mal à l'installer.

Enfin envoyez-moi votre avis en mp s'il-vous-plait (je suis assez occupé et je n'aimerai pas prendre du temps à écrire ce Howto si au final il ne sert pas).

----------

## iznogoud

Tu ne perdras jamais ton temps à écrire un HOWTO.

----------

## iznogoud

bravo pour le travail de refonte, ça rend bien. Pour t'aider dans la recherche d'auteurs et licences :

vieille page du wiki.

y sont listés tous les articles à la date d'aujourd'hui, avec les auteurs, et les licences quand il y en avait une.

Tu peux fouiller dans les versions ultérieures (voir historique), il y a parfois des infos en plus (rare)

----------

## zdra

bof, je suis pas convaincu par la nouvelle présentation, avant ça avait l'avantage de tenir en 1page qu'il fallait pas scroller.... on voyait donc bien tout....

Surtout que les info auteur/licence n'ont qu'a etre donné sur le howto en question, inutile de le répéter dans la liste.... par contre la date de derniere miseàjours c'est bien utile, ça permet de voir en un coup d'oueil si le howto est à jours avec les derniers version des programmes ou si il risque d'etre un peu vieillot.

----------

## iznogoud

Je suis clairement d'accord pour la date de mise à jour.

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un met un de ses howto à jour, ça serait bien pour économiser le travail que *lui* envoie un message privé pour signaler la mise à jour, ça simplifierait les affaires (je suis aussi preneur pour le mini-msg pour faire la mise à jour sur le wiki).

Pour l'auteur et la licence, je dirai qu'ils peuvent être mis sur une seule ligne pour économiser de la place. Mais (parti pris clair et subjectif) moi, avoir les auteurs/licences, ça me sert, et je regarde.

----------

## yuk159

 *zdra wrote:*   

> bof, je suis pas convaincu par la nouvelle présentation, avant ça avait l'avantage de tenir en 1page qu'il fallait pas scroller.... on voyait donc bien tout....
> 
> Surtout que les info auteur/licence n'ont qu'a etre donné sur le howto en question, inutile de le répéter dans la liste.... par contre la date de derniere miseàjours c'est bien utile, ça permet de voir en un coup d'oueil si le howto est à jours avec les derniers version des programmes ou si il risque d'etre un peu vieillot.

 

Pour ce qui est du scroll ça me dérange un peu aussi mais dans la mesure ou les catégories sont plus défini qu'auparavant le mal est moindre, je pense.

Pour se qui est des infos je trouve bien plus pratique de les avoir directement sur le document cela évite des recherches parfois fastidieuses.

 *iznogoud wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs si quelqu'un met un de ses howto à jour, ça serait bien pour économiser le travail que *lui* envoie un message privé pour signaler la mise à jour, ça simplifierait les affaires (je suis aussi preneur pour le mini-msg pour faire la mise à jour sur le wiki). 

 

Beaucoup le font déjà (pour ne pas les citer scout,Prodigy44,kernel_sensei,zdra... la liste est un peu longue) et je les en remerci.

Je suis en ce moment pas mal pris par mon travail donc les mises à jours mettron un peu plus de temp que prévu mais je les ferais.(la prochaine fois j'éviterai de mettre des dates)  :Wink: 

----------

## iznogoud

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *iznogoud wrote:*   D'ailleurs si quelqu'un met un de ses howto à jour, ça serait bien pour économiser le travail que *lui* envoie un message privé pour signaler la mise à jour, ça simplifierait les affaires (je suis aussi preneur pour le mini-msg pour faire la mise à jour sur le wiki).  
> 
> Beaucoup le font déjà (pour ne pas les citer scout,Prodigy44,kernel_sensei,zdra... la liste est un peu longue) et je les en remerci.
> ...

 

Ouaip j'ai pu le constater, merci scout d'ailleurs  :Smile: 

Maintenant je passerai a priori tous les mois minimum ici.

J'ai remarqué que certains HOWTOs pourraient d'ailleurs être complétés par leurs auteurs en traduisant le wiki anglais qui parfois donne beaucoup plus d'informations, ou plutot des infos d'un autre type. Je pense notamment à l'ipod sous gentoo, mais y'en a d'autres.

Enfin c'est pas mon boulot de faire celui des autres  :Smile:   En tout cas, merci bien  :Wink: 

(et de 64 articles sur le wiki</pub>)

----------

## yuk159

Voilà, les mises à jours principales ont étés faites, reste plus qu'a vérifié les licences dans tous les posts   :Sad: 

Prévenez moi si vous trouvé des erreurs entre temps, merci  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## zdra

oké nickel  :Very Happy: 

Sinon, question: ça se passe comment pour la licence d'une traduction ? Bon je vais envoier un ptit message privé à l'auteur de la VO de mon howto sur le modem speedtouch histoir de voire ce qu'il en penses.... je te tiens au courant  :Wink: 

----------

## iznogoud

si la doc initiale est sous FDL, la traduction doit l'être. Elle est considérée alors comme un document dérivé du premier, et il faut donc le signaler dans l'article. Voir la licence en question, et le point sur les documents dérivés de, pour plus de renseignements.

Sinon, je sais pas.

----------

## zdra

ça me semble logique en effet  :Smile: 

merci.

----------

## kernelsensei

une remarque :

pour le HOWTO Installer le package binaire en français avec portage, il serait utile de preciser que c'est le binaire d'openoffice.org !

----------

## yuk159

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> une remarque :
> 
> pour le HOWTO Installer le package binaire en français avec portage, il serait utile de preciser que c'est le binaire d'openoffice.org !

 

Heu... clair... c'est une coquille   :Embarassed: 

----------

## zdra

On peut peut-etre mettre aussi un lien vers ce forum naissant: http://forums.gentoofr.org/viewforum.php?f=10

----------

## yuk159

Merci zdra pour le lien, je le rajoute   :Razz: 

a+

----------

## zdra

Tient on pourait aussi centraliser ici tout les merveilleux scripts qui trainent dans tout les threads ! Scout fait souvent des scripts tres utile, le probleme c'est qu'ils sont vite perdu dans la masse des postes, on pourait donc mettre un liste de tout ces scripts, soit en les mettant tous sur un ftp et en collant les liens ici, soit en mettant simplement un lien vers le poste où le script est apparu... soit en créant un thread où tout le monde poste son script et en collant le lien de ce thread ici. La 1er solution me semble d'ailleur meilleur.

Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------

## yuk159

Yes j'ai prévu de m'occupé de ça mais je n'ai pas eu le temps encore...

Perso je commencerai d'abord par répertorié les scripts sur le forums, on verra ensuite si quelqu'un ce propose de les héberger.

Le problème du thread où tout le mode post ces script avez été évoqué mais je rejoins TGL là dessus : il y a de forte chance pour que le thread part en discution sur un script.

En tous cas merci zdra et Joyeux Noël à toi  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

Il faudrait mettre un lien aussi vers la doc officiel de gentoo non ?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/list.xml

----------

## dyurne

3 petites propositions pour des howtos qui pouraient être utiles :

- configuration d'emacs

- configuration du noyau (  graveur CD/DVD /  scanner / SATA / RAID / webcam / carte tv / carte fm / bluetooth / PDA )

- une petite mise au point hotplug / udev / hal / gnome-volume-manager

qu'est ce que vous en pensez ?

----------

## kernelsensei

c'est toujours bon a prendre  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dyurne

je suis un peu occupé en ce moment mais dès que j'ai le temps je ponds un truc sur la configuration d'emacs. contribution bien venue car le sujet est vaste...

----------

## zdra

Moi j'ai été tenté de faire un ptit qqch sur udev/dbus/hal/gnome-volume-manager. Mais j'ai peur de pas avoir le niveau pour le faire... Fin je vais voir ça sur le weekend.

----------

## zdra

Il faudrait ajouter ces howto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-297093.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-347072.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-346379.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-344824.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-221106.html

Et il en manque peut-etre encore d'autre.... Quand qqn fait un howto il serait bon qu'il post ici pour le signaler et qu'on mette a jour la liste histoir que le howto ne disparaisse.

----------

## yuk159

Oui merci zdra, j'ai vu ces how-to et je les ai noté mais je n' ai pas trop de temps à consacrer au forums ces derniers mois donc à cause de mon travail.

Je continu malgrès tout à le suivre, j'espère que les gens qui on écris des how-to ou des tips ne m'en tiendrons pas trop rigueur.

Je fais la mise à jours de suite @+ et merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> je suis un peu occupé en ce moment mais dès que j'ai le temps je ponds un truc sur la configuration d'emacs. contribution bien venue car le sujet est vaste...

 

Très bonne idée, je veux bien t'aider dans la mesure du temps dont je disposerais.

----------

## zdra

Voilà j'ai fais un petit tours des howto et j'ai repéré ceux ci:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2501946.html#2501946

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2501954.html#2501954

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=229990

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=184807

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=118061

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=126649

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=207940

Qui sont périmé et remplacé par d'autres... pour moi on peut les supprimer de la liste des HOWTO histoir de la rendre plus clair, inutile de garder des howto qui ne sont plus valable actuellement...

----------

## yuk159

Perso je ne tient pas vraiment à enlever des docs dans la mesure ou on peut parfois trouver de bonnes infos dans des docs "périmés".

Si vous n'etes pas d'accord faite le moi savoir sur MP ou ici.

----------

## bosozoku

Petit oubli sur ce topic : je recherchais le howto sur les man et il n'est pas sur le premier message.

Le voici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-300473-highlight-man.html

----------

## yuk159

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Petit oubli sur ce topic : je recherchais le howto sur les man et il n'est pas sur le premier message.
> 
> Le voici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-300473-highlight-man.html

 

Merci de me le rappeller j'aurai du le faire il y a fort fort longtemps dejà  :Embarassed: 

merci encore bosozoku

@+

----------

## _kal_

Sniff je crois qu'on a oublié mon howto  :Embarassed: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-353490.html

 :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Sniff je crois qu'on a oublié mon howto 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-353490.html
> 
> 

 

Arf...  :Sad:   désolé je le rajoute tout de suite

EDIT: Dites-donc, la fin du thread part un peu en sucette...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## _kal_

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   Sniff je crois qu'on a oublié mon howto 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-353490.html
> 
>  
> ...

 

 :Laughing:  c'est clair... Mais bon j'crois qu'elle a compris  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, [ATI-Howto] Centralisation docs/astuces pour driver proprio, c'est pas vraiment un howto, c'est une centralisation des howtos anglophones, à laquelle est ajoutée une section troubleshooting qui se complète au fure et à mesure des problèmes rencontrés sur le forum.

Mais comme il n'est pas possible de mettre ce thread en post-it, je me disais que ca serait peut être sa dernière chance de ne pas replonger systématiquement dans les profondeur du forum...  :Smile: 

Bon, après de toute façon les "responsables du SAV ATI" que nous sommes l'avons toujours sous le coude, mais si un utilisateur pouvait tomber dessus avant que ça soit nous qui le fassions, ça pourrait être pratique  :Smile: 

--

edit:

Merci TGL  :Smile: Last edited by El_Goretto on Sat Sep 10, 2005 10:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TGL

Allez zou, grosse mise-à-jour en l'absence de yuk159, avec ce qui est arrivé ces 2 derniers mois (pfiou, qu'est-ce que c'est chiant le BBcode...). N'hésitez pas à signaler ici ce que j'aurais oublié ou ce que vous voyez passer de neuf.

@El_Goretto : voilà ton topic ATI enfin ajouté... désolé pour le retard.

----------

## kopp

Merci TGl : un gros  boulot quand même tu en as mis pas mal !!! je comprends pourquoi Yuk se defilait  :Wink:  D'ailleurs tu as cru que ça te prendrai tellement de temps que tu as daté la mise à jour à demain   :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

 *kopp wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs tu as cru que ça te prendrai tellement de temps que tu as daté la mise à jour à demain  

 

Arf... Aussi absurde que ça puisse paraître, je me souviens très bien de ce que j'ai fais dans ma petite tête toujours très éveillée : j'ai d'abord regardé la date en bas de l'écran, puis l'heure et constaté que minuit était passé, et donc j'ai incrémenté...    :Shocked: 

----------

## digimag

Je me suis aperçu que mon "Tuto" est déjà ajouté.

Après avoir vu que c'est un peu flou, j'ai décidé de créer un nouveau sujet pour ne pas mélanger la résolution de mon problème et le Howto...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-379434.html

----------

## TGL

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Après avoir vu que c'est un peu flou, j'ai décidé de créer un nouveau sujet pour ne pas mélanger la résolution de mon problème et le Howto...
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-379434.html

 

Ok merci, j'ai changé le lien.

----------

## yuk159

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Merci TGl : un gros  boulot quand même tu en as mis pas mal !!! je comprends pourquoi Yuk se defilait  D'ailleurs tu as cru que ça te prendrai tellement de temps que tu as daté la mise à jour à demain  

 

Oui merci, TGL ça faisait un moment que je devais le faire mais je ne passe pas assez de temp sur internet en ce moment, désolé.

Cela devrai s'arrangeait dans un ou deux mois quand j'aurais à nouveau une ADSL chez moi, et je pourrai enfin a nouveau suivre le forum convenablement.

@+ et encore merci au plus fort de tous les modos   :Laughing:  (on soigne sa cote comme on peut hien, he he he)

----------

## TGL

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Oui merci, TGL ça faisait un moment que je devais le faire mais je ne passe pas assez de temp sur internet en ce moment, désolé.

 

\o/ Il est toujours vivant \o/

Nan sérieux, content de te voir, mais ne sois surtout pas désolé. Encore heureux qu'on passe ici le temps qu'on veut et peut, et qu'on a le droit de faire des pauses, avec ou sans raison technique... J'ai pas été le dernier à en profiter d'ailleurs  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> @+ et encore merci au plus fort de tous les modos   (on soigne sa cote comme on peut hien, he he he)

 

\o/ Il est toujours lèche-cul \o/

 :Very Happy: 

----------

